

Teapot Ninja: a VR tribute to the popular iOS/Android game Fruit Ninja - hamgav
http://jona.than.biz/projects/teapotninja

======
jon4than
Hey, I was one of the developers of Teapot Ninja, thanks for posting this --
it was a lot of fun to make, and really awesome to play!

------
ddayan
@ddayan here, the coolest project I've ever worked on :D

------
fred231
WOW that's so awesome!!!!!

------
dusty_much
that looks really cool!! i wish i was a teapot ninja in real life!!

------
danny84
this is so cool, well done mate!!

------
fueryon
the future of ninja games!

